# re-season my humidor- stuck at 62%-pls help



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,
decided to re-season my humidor. So far the readings have been

11:10 62%
11:25 62%
12:15 62%
12:45 62%
1 :18 63%
1 :50 64% 

This morning it's back to 62%

I puy my cigars back into the tubes they come in.


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd love to be able to help you, but realistically we are going to need some more information to be able to help you out.

What size humidor? Did you let it dry out completely and are now trying to reseason it? What method are you using to season it? Humidification device? Is your hygrometer calibrated? How quickly into the seasoning process did you put cigars in? Did you check the seals?

This is the kind of information that would make it way easier for us to help you! I'm off to bed now, but I'll check back in the morning and see if I can help you then!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

You may also want to check your seal. Shut a dollar bill in the lid and try pulling it out at various places. If it pulls out freely, you've got a poor seal


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Also if your putting in the cigars and letting it sit for like 12 hrs your not letting it stabilize. Especially if your opening it to check it that many times. Put some sticks in it and leave it for 72 hours. Do not open in at all in the meantime and then see where it's at.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Are these the readings during the seasoning process or after wards? 

If this is during seasoning your definitely opening it way to much

What I would do is get a regular, clean, diagnosis sponge and soak it in distilled water them toss it ob a dish ib the humidor. Close it up and leave it for a few days...without opening it so often

In the meantime...put your cigars in Tupperware or a plastic bag with your tube of HFbeads. With this seasoning technique, if im not mistaken, your rh could get as high as 80%...and that's not a bad thing because you will use the beads to stabilize it at that point


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

There are so many factors involved in seasoning a humidor. Material and size of humidor being two, the RH at the start, the rh of the outside environment being two more. I had a small wood traveldor that took two weeks to become stable. A 250 count wood 'dor came by UPS that was at70% to begin with, stabilized in three days and a cooler that was stable in under 30 hours. Where the humidor is at the start of the process, what type and amount of hygro material used can also factor.

First, I would say that a variation of two points, from 64% to 62% is probably about as accurate as most under thirty buck hygrometers would be. Most of the ones I see say +/- 4%.

Second, checking the humidity six times in three hours is probably a little to much even if you do not have to open the humidor. I use to obsess over the RH in all my containers, both wood and plastic. When I realized my obsession, and stopped worrying so much, I actually enjoyed my cigars a lot more.

Remember too, it probably takes a cigar a week per percentage point to acclimate to the humidor so a fluctuation of a point or two over a period of twenty four hours would be of little consequence. Hell, every time you open the door, the RH will be affected.

Get your humidor stable where you want it, smoke some cigars and if you are like me, drink many beers and enjoy the hobby!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nothing at all wrong with maintaining 62-64 rh. It's preferred by many here on the board. How humid do you want to keep your cigars at?


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for all the replies.

The readings were during the seasoning.

The humi is a small desktop one.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

What Scott said!


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> What Scott said!


Tis very true. I maintain 64 daily. Didn't even think of this


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

During the seasoning process, it's important to check it every 12 hours at a minimum (meaning you can go longer, but I would not go shorter) the humidity, or moisture in the air takes time to disperse throughout the air in the humidor, and it will take even longer for it to absorb in the wood, and when it's opened too often, the humidity in the air drops, meaning it stops the seasoning process.

Here is a guide to an excellent step by step seasoning guide. Even though it's just a desktop humi, I wouldn't expect it to be done in under 48 hours.. Always play it safe when seasoning, as it's fairly easy to lower the RH in the humi with beads/KL but harder to get it to absorb the moisture, and the sticks are sensitive to rapid RH changes (it can cause wrappers to crack/split and cause tunneling if the RH is too high)

Hope this helps ya!


----------

